# REGALO IDEA NEGOCIO. Poca inversión y superficie requerida: GALERÍA DE TIRO Airsoft/Aire Comprimido



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Oct 2015)

Idea que exige poca superficie y poca inversión.

Concepto jamás intentado en España. Novedad absoluta.

Algo similar a lo de estas galerías de Airsoft...







VEN A LA PARRILLA ACCION Y AVENTURA TE DIVERTIRAS. - 30º GALERIA INTERIOR DE AIRSOFT INOFENSIVO Y BATALLAS EN EL EXTERIOR CON AIRSOFT INOFENSIVO.

Pero en menos espacio simplemente poniendo blancos más pequeños....y dentro del contexto de un Centro Comercal:







Con pistolas de airsoft la gente "Normal" (que no ha tirado nunca) disfruta mucho tirando a latas (blanco REACTIVO) a 6-7 metros.

Con un simple blanco reactivo autoreseteable...







...los tiradores tendrían la satisfacción de ver como "dan" a algo sin que nadie tenga que ir a la zona de fuego a reponer blancos.

Añadan una presentación "táctica" y ya tenemos la atención del púbico asegurada:













020mag.com Revista de Airsoft: Nueva galería de tiro en Comando Airsoft

Recuerden: PARED DE CRISTAL para este negocio para que todo lo que pase en el local sea visible desde la zona de paso del Centro Comercial.

Sería cosa de ensayar la distancia y los blancos adecuados a las réplicas de airsoft que divirtiesen más al público.

Se podrían ofrecer tiradas por tiempo o por bolas. Sugiero tiradas a 2€, que "no es dinero". Habría que ajustar el tiempo o las bolas a los gastos.

La superficie mínima la estimo en unos ridículos 20-40 metros cuadrados. Con que haya un mínimo de 5-10 metros lineales bastaría para poder montar galerías, que serían 2, 4, 6 o las que fuesen según el ancho del local.

La inversión es ridícula:

* Réplicas de airsoft. Unos 100€ una buen réplica de arma corta o 150€ una replica decente de arma larga. Preguntar en tiendas de airsoft locales cuales son los modelos más duraderos, más reparables y de mejor relación calidad-precio.

* Gafas homologadas de protección. Imprescindibles. Unos 20€ cada una. Comprar gafas que sirvan como SOBREgafas para tiradores con gafas.

* Bolas.

* Gas para las réplicas.

* Blancos autoreseteables. Unos 40€ el blanco.​
El resto es material casi de desecho: Melanima industrial para los stands de tiro y parabalines textil al fondo.

Sugiero frontal de CRISTAL para que la gente vea blancos, galerías y gente tirando desde el Centro Comercial, siscitando interés entre el público.

La única limitación legal para tirar con una réplica de airsoft es ser mayor de edad, además hay que respetar las normas de seguridad que hay que tener con cualquier arma:

* No apuntar jamás a nadie.

* No poner el dedo en el gatillo más que cuando se vaya a disparar.

* No dejar jamás la réplica cargada. 

* Mantener la réplica siempre apuntando hacia los blancos.

* Seguir siempre las órdenes del jefe de galería.​
*Más ideas:*

Combinar la mini galería de tiro con:

* Venta de réplicas de airsoft. Las mismas réplicas usadas en la galería, que por definición son sencillas, económicas y de buena relación calidad-precio. NO una tienda de airsoft "completa", sino sólo un puñado de réplicas de 2 o 4 modelos para vender.

* "Banderían de enganche" para PARTIDAS DE AIRSOFT.

* La Galería de hecho podría ser un "anexo" a una tienda de Airsoft hecha y derecha (que suelen estar en sitios bastante a desmano). Los clientes del Centro Comercial convenientemente "picados" con el tema Airsoft sería enviados a la tienda "principal" de Airsoft.

* Convenio con armería para vender en la armería la pistola de Aire Comprimido HW40, "mandando" a la armería a los "picados" con el tema tiro de precisión (versus el "lateo" informal de airsoft).​
*En otro tiempo era normalísimo que hubiese galerías de tiro en todo lugar de esparcimiento:*













Galería de tiro en...¡¡¡Disneylandia!!!













Estas galerías empleaban armas _*Flobert*_, con muy poca energía y por consiguiente con muy poco riesgo.

Las réplicas de *Airsoft* las sustiuyen ventajosísimamente. A mi juicio elo Airsoft es un "chollo" técnico que aún no ha sido explotado comercialmente como es debido.

Versión moderna, funcional hoy:













Galería de tiro de un club deportivo hace 100 años. 

Pistol and Revolver Shooting by A. L. A. Himmelwright - Free Ebook

SHOOTIN’ GALLERY – Rich's Gun Shop

Yo me interese por estas historias del tiro de salón al ver _*"El año pasado en Mariembad"*_:

L'annÃ©e derniÃ¨re Ã  Marienbad (Alain Resnais, 1961) (En subs) - Trailer - YouTube

En 2:25 sale una galería de tiro Flobert en un balneario decimonónico.

¿Hay acaso algo más elegante que disparar estilo olímpico (una sola mano) con traje y corbata en un balneario?













Fue al ver esta extraña (a nuestros ojos) actividad cuando me interese por la historia perdida del tiro "de salón", normalísimo en el siglo XIX y extintoi en el XX.

La elegancia del tiro de salón casa perfectamente con la estética del resto de la película:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Oct 2015)

*MÁS OPCIONES:*

*TIRO AIRE "PATA NEGRA"*

Más "abstracto" y satisfactorio para tiradores avanzados.

Actividad además muy elegante y caballeresca, y más "vendible" como actividad seria para adultos:







Hay blancos para 5 metros. La distancia canónica son 10 metros.

Una pistola HW 40 de 120€ basta y sobra para tiro de iniciación con aire:

Beeman P3 - Weihrauch HW40 Air Pistol - YouTube

Carga por resorte. Cero gastos en consumibles. Los balines son muy baratos.

Sugiero poner UNA línea de tiro con aire "serio" como ADICIÓN al "tiro informal" de Airsoft y ver como funciona comercialmente cada modalidad.

Es imprescindible poner un parabalines al fondo.​
*IPSC Airsoft:*







IPSC AIRSOFT accesorios: galería





*CQB MINIATURIZADO:*













Airsoft - grupo de guerrero con sus armas de airsoft.jpg de Palacio del Airsoft | Foto 1













Airsoft - zona de juego la oficina de airsoft de Go3 Airsoft | Foto 1​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Oct 2015)

*¿POR QUÉ REGALO ESTA IDEA?*

*Por patriotismo*: Creo que sería bueno para España que mis compatriotas se aficionasen al tiro.

El tiro inculca disciplina, concentración, estudio, responsabilidad y respeto a los hechos.

Un país avanzadísimo como Suiza tiene el tiro como deporte nacional:



















Girl Beats Guys: A Swiss Teen Rifle Festival - by Stephen P. Halbrook

En América hay varios "tiros suizos" en imitación a la excelente costumbre suiza de tirar:







entrenando en el poligono tiro suizo rosario - el_momblich - Fotolog







https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sociedad_Tiro_Suizo​
En otro tiempo en España el tiro con aire era parte del currículo de la OJE:







En la RDA había cursos de tiro en "su OJE" local, la FDJ:













Ídem en la URSS. Galería de tiro en el sótano de una escuela de Prypiat ("Chernobil"):







Observen el pictograma negro del centro recordando la relación correcta Alza-Mira-Blanco.







LITTLE REACTORS - podniesinski.pl

En otro tiempo era de común conocimiento que cierta familiaridad con el tiro era algo de desear en la población general como los conocimientos de Primeros Auxilios, Bricolage, Cocina o de Mecánica básica del automóvil.

Hoy ya no.

Hoy el tiro está totalmente relegado, y lo mismo que el ciudadano medio no sabe cambiar el aceite de su coche o un enchufe de su casa, tampoco sabría poner a tiro una carabina de aire.

En la Mili se daban situaciones absurdas: Personas que en su vida habían tirado siquiera con una carabina de iare pegaban los priemros (y últimos) 20 o 30 tiros de su vida...con un CETMEtón...







...un arma enteramente inadecuada para _iniciarse_ al tiro por peligrosidad, retroceso, aparatosidad y coste de la munición.

Un absurdo completo. Por eso la OJE o la FJD _iniciaban_ a la juventud al tiro con aire primero. Es lo lógico.

Igualmente tirar con aire comprimido es lo lógico si uno quiere beneficiarse psicológica y deportivamente del tiro evitando el coste y las complicaciones del arma de fuego.

Mi idea es que el negociete que propongo sirva para revivir una Cultura de Tiro Deportivo actualmente inexistente en España.

Coordinen este negociete de tiro informal con Aire/Airsoft de alguna manera con su *Federación de Tiro Olímpico* local (ofreciendo por ejemplo _*iniciaciones al tiro con aire comprimido*_) y tendremos un negocio que además hará de *banderín de enganche para este bonito deporte*, desgraciadamente muy minoritario y desconocido en España. 

En mi "cruzada" personal por intentar aficionar a los españoles al tiro abrí también este hilo:

TIRO deportivo con arma corta y larga DESDE CERO Y PARA TODOS LOS BOLSILLOS. Ahorre (SÍ, AHORRE) con este bonito deporte


----------



## Vigilante informándose (4 Oct 2015)

Si ponen un CQB miniaturizado en el centro comercial de mi ciudad, yo me arruino todo el dia allí metido dentro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Oct 2015)

Vigilante informándose dijo:


> Si ponen un CQB miniaturizado en el centro comercial de mi ciudad, yo me arruino todo el dia allí metido dentro.



El problema es que el CQB:

* Necesita más espacio.

* Necesitas material de protección (máscara facial) para los jugadores.

* Algún "piel fina" se te puede quejar porque le han dado un bolazo.​
...pero ahora que lo pienso, un CQB con pared de cristal (¿se puede jugar con pared de cristal?, ¿agunta un cristal gordo un bolazo de airsoft? : ienso tiene que ser un verdadero espectáculo en un Centro Comerial


----------



## Vigilante informándose (4 Oct 2015)

No sé para qué quieres poner una pared de cristal, la verdad. Pero en cualquier caso pared de cristal se puede poner con un cristal resistente y con un plástico desechable encima que proteja un poco más. Cada X tiempo cambias solo el plástico que recubre el cristal y punto. O directamente pones solo plástico. Pero insisto, no sé para qué quieres poner ese cristal.

En cuanto al espacio, solo con que sea como un gimnasio de los grandes ya llega. Pones dos pisos o tres y escaleras con paredes móviles. Luego otro espacio aparte para el tiro. La verdad es que si quieres hacerlo bien hace falta espacio bastante, eso no se puede negar, pero oye viable si es en un centro comercial grande. ¿Acaso los GEO no se entrenan en sitios asi? A mi me han dicho que en Madrid hay un centro comercial con pista de esquí y todo.

En cuanto a los mariquitas, pues mira, también los puede haber en un gym de MMA. Avisar e informar bien a todo el que entre, eso si.

De todos modos, como idea más humilde, lo de poner solo tiro si que es totalmente viable. Yo lo pondría al lado de una tienda de deporte como Decathlon para hacer sinergia. O al lado de una zona de entretenimiento donde haya salas de juegos por ejemplo. Lo ideal seria ponerlo en un piso con tiendas de deportes y/o zona de entretenimiento. Donde haya una bolera y cosas asi por ejemplo.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (4 Oct 2015)

En un centro comercial triunfan los negocios/actividades en los que las mujeres arrastran a los hombres... la idea mola, pero iría mejor en otro sitio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Oct 2015)

Datem dijo:


> En un centro comercial triunfan los negocios/actividades en los que las mujeres arrastran a los hombres... la idea mola, pero iría mejor en otro sitio.



El tiro sería un excelente *"aparcadero de hombres"* , como el del IKEA pero 1.000.000 de veces más varonil e interesante:

La bigotuda va a la pelu o a ver bolsos con sus amigas y los hombres se quedarían tirando bolitas 

Desgraciadamente casi no veo mujeres en partidas de airsoft o en polígonos de tiro. _It´s a fact_, que diría Karl Popper.


----------



## Kalevala (4 Oct 2015)

Un negocio busca rentabilidad, ganancias.

Cuantos frikis hay que les guste esto? Como Aynrandiano dice, son cuatro gatos.
Lo mismo se pone de moda y el primero que lo ponga se forra pero de momento va a ser que no?

Una pena eso si.

Edito para añadir que toda feria en España tiene su chiringuito de tiro con aire comprimido. En unaS disparas tapones de corcho pero en otras disparas balines.
Y todo por conseguir una muñeca chochona :XX:
Así que dinero se gasta ya en estas cosas!


----------



## jorobachov (4 Oct 2015)

Conozco varios negocios de paintball y de alquiler de quads que duraron bastante poco. Es un suicidio financiero por poco dinero que suponga la inversión, por que al estado poco le importan tus ganancias reales, el estado quiere tu pasta desde el minuto cero, mas el gasto desmesurado de alquileres, seguros, etc etc


----------



## amenhotep (4 Oct 2015)

El problema es que el metro cuadrado en un centro comercial es a precio de oro y esas galerias de tiro necesitan mucho espacio.

Es mucho más rentable montar la galería de airsoft en un polígono industrial, ponerle un bar / cafetería al lado e invertir en publicidad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Oct 2015)

Añado:



Spoiler



Más ideas:

Combinar la mini galería de tiro con:

* Venta de réplicas de airsoft. Las mismas réplicas usadas en la galería, que por definición son sencillas, económicas y de buiena relñación calidad-precio. NO una tienda de airsoft "completa", sino sólo un puñado de réplicas de 2 o 4 modelos para vender.

* "Banderían de enganche" para PARTIDAS DE AIRSOFT.

* La Galería de hecho podría ser un "anexo" a una tienda de Airsoft hecha y derecha (que suelen estar en sitios bastante a desmano). Los clientes del Centro Comercial convenientemente "picados" con el tema Airsoft sería enviados a la tienda "principal" de Airsoft.

* Convenio con armería para vender en la armería la pistola HW40, "mandando" a la armería a los "picados" con el tema tiro de precisión (versus el "lateo" informal de airsoft).​
En otro tiempo era normalísimo que hubiese galerías de tiro en todo lugar de esparcimiento:













Galería de tiro en...¡¡¡Disneylandia!!!













Estas galerías empleaban armas _*Flobert*_, con muy poca energía y por consiguiente con muy poco riesgo.

Las réplicas de *Airsoft* las sustiuyen ventajosísimamente. A mi juicio elo Airsoft es un "chollo" técnico que aún no ha sido explotado comercialmente como es debido.

Versión moderna, funcional hoy:













Galería de tiro de un club deportivo hace 100 años. 

Pistol and Revolver Shooting by A. L. A. Himmelwright - Free Ebook

SHOOTIN’ GALLERY – Rich's Gun Shop


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (4 Oct 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El tiro sería un excelente *"aparcadero de hombres"* , como el del IKEA pero 1.000.000 de veces más varonil e interesante:
> 
> La bigotuda va a la pelu o a ver bolsos con sus amigas y los hombres se quedarían tirando bolitas
> 
> Desgraciadamente casi no veo mujeres en partidas de airsoft o en polígonos de tiro. _It´s a fact_, que diría Karl Popper.



Lo malo es que el hombre se vicia y la bigotuda entra en cólera porque él no se quiere ir :XX:


----------



## Lombroso (4 Oct 2015)

En el apartado "inversión" te has dejado algo tan importante como el alquiler del "poco espacio que hace falta" y, como te dicen por ahí arriba, el precio del metro cuadrado en un centro comercial es bastante caro.

A parte, me parece que este "deporte" está en una burbuja como sucedió con el Paintball. Todo el mundo quería ir a hacer paintball y a casi todo el mundó le gusto pero cuántos repitieron asiduamente? En mi zona había varias zonas de Paintball que ahora ya está cerradas, sobrevive una porque el dueño es al mismo tiempo propietario del solar donde está situado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Oct 2015)

amenhotep dijo:


> El problema es que el metro cuadrado en un centro comercial es a precio de oro y esas galerias de tiro necesitan mucho espacio.



Con 5 metros x 1 basta para montar una línea de tiro.

Y los CC tienen muchas tioendas cerradas y vacías.

Una galería de tiro dinamizaría el CC y atraería público...en especial con pARED DE CRISTAL.


----------



## mecherito (4 Oct 2015)

Cuando se popularice el oculus rift y demás eso tiene menos futuro que la Falange.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Oct 2015)

mecherito dijo:


> Cuando se popularice el oculus rift y demás eso tiene menos futuro que la Falange.



La gente va a terminar muy harta de experiencias virtuales.

Hay pocas cosas más "análogicas" que pegar tiros, sea con balas, balines o bolas.

El _*cra-cra*_ de cargar una carabina de aire de 5 kg de peso oliendo a aceite de linaza (para la madera) y grasa de armas, el apuntar, el _twanggggg_ al dispararse y el _*clonk*_ al impactar el balín contra la chapa del atrapabalines, el papel pulverizado del blanco...

...todo ello son *experiencias 100% analógicas*, que la gente exigirá cuando se harten de lo virtula.

Le digo esto mientras en la muñeca tengo un reloj...mecánico de los de dar cuerda. ¿Me comprende usted?


----------



## Nico (5 Oct 2015)

*Ayn:*

Desde la década del 30 -quizás antes- se había desarrollado el concepto de "guerra total" y de "pueblo en armas".

El concepto general es que toda la población tenía que estar preparada para luchar y/o ser parte del conflicto y por ello se desarrollaron -con diferencia de algunos años entre ellas- cuatro instituciones:

a) El servicio militar obligatorio.
b) Los aeroclubes
c) Los radioaficionados.
d) Los polígonos de tiro.

Estas cuatro instituciones, en diferentes épocas y por diferentes motivos han ido siendo desafectadas, abandonadas y dejado de subsidiar.

Además de las modas y de que han aparecido nuevas opciones para el ocio o la aventura, en parte se desactivaron porque el fenómeno de las "revoluciones populares" de los 60s y 70s hicieron ver a los militares (o a las élites) que, tener que enfrentar un pueblo "militarmente preparado" era mucho más complejo que enfrentarse a fofos civiles con barriga cervecera y culo de sillón de televisión.

Sin muy pocos los países que conservan este modelo (Suiza y Corea del Norte los dos más paradigmáticos) aunque, en ciertos países la cultura está lo suficientemente inserta en lo social como para que haya grupos vinculados a estas aficiones (Finlandia, USA, posiblemente Rusia).

Y digo esto para que sepas que no fue un mero "cambio de moda" sino que *el Estado cambió el concepto*. De fomentar estas actividades a abandonarlas.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (5 Oct 2015)

En los tiempos que corren intentar hacer algo asi es como intentar montar un bar donde se pueda fumar. Semejante salvajada anti -progre , anti niños , anti salud y anti todos los mantras actuales es una locura.

Yo y unos amigos intentamos montar un polígono de tiro con armas y munición real. alquilar por tiempo cetmes , ak , m-16 ( los comercializan como armas de caza incluso en España) y cobrar a 5 euros cada cargador de 5 cartuchos ( habia mas precios pero os cuento este.) Por 25 euros tirabas cuatro salvas de 5 balas al blanco y luego te tomabas dos cervezas.
Teníamos hasta cabos primeros del ejercito dispuestos a pluriemplearse por las tardes para que cada tirador tuviese un profesional detrás a un metro de distancia cuando disparase. teníamos previsto un sistema de seguridad de la hostia, ni el mismísimo rambo hubiese podido disparar un tiro que no apuntase al blanco por mu borracho o encocao que viniese. Habría que soplar en un alcolímetro antes de acceder a la galeria y en una parte fuera de esta un bar pa las cervezas de después. las lineas de tiro semiblindadas e individalizadas .Contratar un seguro de la hostia por si pasaba algo, etc , etc , etc. Todo pensado.

A poco mas y acabamos todos en la carcel por yihadistas-pedófilos-anarquistas-nazis y nose cuantas cosas mas. El que fue a explicarlo al ayuntamiento no acabo la entrevista , se levantó y se piro del acojone que le entró de las preguntas que le hicieron.

P.D.: Buena idea, yo sería cliente de tu galeria de airsoft, pero se nos ha ocurrido 70 años tarde.


----------



## Vanish (5 Oct 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *En otro tiempo era normalísimo que hubiese galerías de tiro en todo lugar de esparcimiento:*



Habría que estudiar por qué no las hay ahora ...


----------



## Avanza (5 Oct 2015)

Datem dijo:


> En un centro comercial triunfan los negocios/actividades en los que las mujeres arrastran a los hombres... la idea mola, pero iría mejor en otro sitio.



Yo también creo que en un centro comercial no sea seguramente la mejor idea, ese tipo de negocios funcionan bien en espacios abiertos donde se puede crear ambiente (zonas de guerra...)

Actualmente en España ya hay sitios de esto, aunque enfocado al "juego de guerra" no tanto al tiro....

Que por otro lado, campos de tiros con armas de airsoft..., lo que en Estados unidos tienen con armas de verdad nosotros con airsoft.


----------



## fredaster (5 Oct 2015)

Monta mejor un circuito de minimotos ;-)

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## burbujadetrufas (5 Oct 2015)

Nico dijo:


> *Ayn:*
> 
> Desde la década del 30 -quizás antes- se había desarrollado el concepto de "guerra total" y de "pueblo en armas".
> 
> ...



Echo en falta...

*e) las palomas mensajeras*, que había que declarar al ejército...

Por cierto las palomas usando microfilmes encriptados (nada de tarjetas de memoria) será de los pocos métodos que no serían fácilmente pillados por el gran hermano...


----------



## automono (5 Oct 2015)

como mucho tendrías permiso para lo mismo pero en vez de "aire comprimido" para armas laser, dígase, diana con sensor que detecta si has acertado con la pistola de juguete.

Si algo así no está, casi seguro que es porque no es viable.

pd. con un buen precio , sería genial, pero el coste del m2 de alquiler, sumado a seguros de la hostia, lo hacen inviable, y en un polígono, que si que es viable, como no tiene tanto tránsito de gente se hace inviable, la pescadilla que se muerde la cola


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Oct 2015)

miniempresario dijo:


> Si algo así no está, casi seguro que es porque no es viable.



Quizás es que a nadie se le haya ocurrido antes...


----------



## avioneti (7 Oct 2015)

¿nunca intentado en España? Eso no es negocio, puede sonar bien, pero no es un lugar de culto como los bares donde los machos ibéricos vayan cada día, y tener suficientes clientes con los precios de los alquileres de los centros comerciales, no lo veo.


----------



## Zipotako (7 Oct 2015)

La idea es diametralmente opuesta al progrerío buenista. Enseguida cerrarían el chiringuito arguyendo alarma social, discriminación, fomento de la violencia, etc.

Lo que sí he visto hoy en día son sex shops en centros comerciales por donde pasan niños. Contra eso no se dice nada.

Quieren a la población dormida, carcomida por los vicios y anestesiada y el tiro va en contra de eso.


----------



## +18 (7 Oct 2015)

Zipotako dijo:


> La idea es diametralmente opuesta al progrerío buenista. Enseguida cerrarían el chiringuito arguyendo alarma social, discriminación, fomento de la violencia, etc.
> 
> Lo que sí he visto hoy en día son sex shops en centros comerciales por donde pasan niños. Contra eso no se dice nada.
> 
> Quieren a la población dormida, carcomida por los vicios y anestesiada y el tiro va en contra de eso.



Asi es.
Si hasta la policia tiene que hacer las practicas en galerias subterraneas "secretas". Incluso algunos polis ya les da plomo en la sangre de disparar en esas condiciones.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2015)

+18 dijo:


> Asi es.
> Si hasta la policia tiene que hacer las practicas en galerias subterraneas "secretas". Incluso algunos polis ya les da plomo en la sangre de disparar en esas condiciones.



Es lo bueno del airsoft: No hay nada de plomo.

Hasta para las armas de aire hay ya munición sin plomo.


----------



## lucky starr (23 Oct 2015)

¿Qué coño es el Airsoft?

Yo conozco las carabinas de toda la vida (en Bilbao se llamaban chimberas) y unas pistolas para niños que disparan perdigones de plástico. 

¿Hay algo mas?


----------



## revOOO (27 Oct 2015)

La idea es buena pero sera como todo,al principio todo el mundo entrara a disparar por la novedad y funcionará,pero cuando lleves 2 meses ya nadie querra entrar, les aburrirá.
Como no sea que hagas competiciones todas las semanas y des premios, dudo que dure muchos meses el negocio.

Lo que no se si el centro com.te ofrecerá contrato por meses o por un año, porque seguro que cobran de alquiler un pastón.
Aparte siempre hay gitanos y gilipollas que te la pueden liar disparando donde no deben y a la gente,etc.


----------



## ViejoUsuario (27 Oct 2015)

Yo prefiero trabajar en lo mismo que Randyano.

Por cierto, ¿a qué te dedicas, Randy? ¿No serás un tullido con paguita del Estado por un accidente de moto??? :XX:


----------



## El pernales (27 Oct 2015)

Se llenaría principalmente de gitanos rumanos moros del Isis y lobos solitarios para entrenarse. Una especie de mili en centro comercial. En Suiza funciona porque son civilizados. Aquí se les tendría que mandar una " misión " para evangelizarlos. Desaparecerían las armas y habría problemas. Mejor un balón y una portería para que la gente chute. Es lo mismo pero más light


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Oct 2015)

ViejoUsuario dijo:


> Yo prefiero trabajar en lo mismo que Randyano.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿a qué te dedicas, Randy? ¿No serás un tullido con paguita del Estado por un accidente de moto??? :XX:



El único compañero de EGB que sé que ha muerto murió por accidente de moto :´(

La primera y última vez que monté en moto fue en...1980.


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Oct 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El único compañero de EGB que sé que ha muerto murió por accidente de moto :´(
> 
> La primera y última vez que monté en moto fue en...1980.



Seguro que además creía tener SIDA e iba a por la triple vírica para sus hijo. :S :S


----------



## Bobesponjista (31 Oct 2015)

Poniendo una fianza de 20 euros por cada arma que el cliente recibiria de nuevo al devolverla al final al establecimiento, te librarias de algunos cuantos liantes


----------



## El Conde Pufo (1 Nov 2015)

La idea es buena, ahorra , sabes que para usar las armas lúdicos deportivas hace falta una tarjeta de armas? 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 HD mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Calopez (1 Nov 2015)

ViejoUsuario dijo:


> Yo prefiero trabajar en lo mismo que Randyano.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿a qué te dedicas, Randy? ¿No serás un tullido con paguita del Estado por un accidente de moto??? :XX:



Se pasa 24 horas al día metido en el foro, 365 días al año... mas el tiempo que tarda consultando otras páginas magufas y documentando sus magufadas con maguferías de mil páginas para magufos... evidentemente no tiene trabajo.

Su aversión a los médicos podría explicarse por algún conflicto con la paguita.


----------



## Z4LMAN (1 Nov 2015)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Se pasa 24 horas al día metido en el foro, 365 días al año... mas el tiempo que tarda consultando otras páginas magufas y documentando sus magufadas con maguferías de mil páginas para magufos... evidentemente no tiene trabajo.
> 
> Su aversión a los médicos podría explicarse por algún conflicto con la paguita.



¿Tambien le llevas las cuentas de las pajas que se da?


----------



## zentrado (1 Nov 2015)

Si se pudiera montar algo como "West Side Rifle & Pistol Range", sí que iría. Es diferente a disparar con pistola de aire comprimido.

[youtube]fWD1ga-r62I[/youtube]

[youtube]9o8CKq0-Oqo[/youtube]


----------



## M0j1tt0 (2 Nov 2015)

Que buena idea, seguro que esa señora estará encantada de que le dejen alquilar un caro local en un centro comercial.







No entiendo cómo no se le ocurrió antes, en vez de ir de feria en feria.

¿Será que no es negocio, aunque le pongan un nombre molón?.


----------



## Enterao (2 Nov 2015)

con lo del sida ya os deberiais haber dao cuenta que ayrandiano es un flipao...


----------

